

New (?) security flaw in Facebook networks access - ErrantX
http://www.errant.me.uk/blog/2009/03/facebook-security-flaw-in-networks-access/

======
ErrantX
Apologies for the self-submission (I know it niggles some people) but I
thought this was interesting.

The MOST interesting thing is FB seem uninterested. I dropped them an short
email 24hrs ago with no response. Oh well :)

I published on advice from some other people: it's not exactly the worst or
most gaping flaw in the world (as the access can be obtained through other
means) but it is a bit of a noob error!

------
DanielBMarkham
Interesting.

Thanks for the article (and self post). Don't ever worry about promoting your
own work. That's what you're supposed to be doing.

~~~
ErrantX
thanks - the worrying thing is given this and other work weve seen appear this
last week simple, trivial exploits like this are all over new Facebook.
Individually not a massive headache: all together maybe more so? ;)

